# Systema and Sambo in the United States



## Brandon Miller (Apr 9, 2022)

Why do we see a hell of a lot more Systema schools or groups than Sambo groups here in the United States? I currently practice Judo and wish I could train in Sambo along with it. Where I live in the PNW we have 0 Sambo groups or schools but like three systema schools. It makes no sense either because I live in Portland which is a fairly large city with a decent amount of Slavic people.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 9, 2022)

Because sambo is hard.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 11, 2022)

Why are there more point karate fighting schools than Kyokushin?  Sambo is tough.

There used to be a group in Seattle run by Aaron Fields, Seatown Grappling I think, that was sambo based.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Apr 11, 2022)

Blindside said:


> Why are there more point karate fighting schools than Kyokushin?  Sambo is tough.
> 
> There used to be a group in Seattle run by Aaron Fields, Seatown Grappling I think, that was sambo based.


Yeah he closed down permanently in 2020 unfortunately. I never trained with him but I heard he was a very legit instructor and the best in the PNW.


----------



## lklawson (May 3, 2022)

Brandon Miller said:


> Why do we see a hell of a lot more Systema schools or groups than Sambo groups here in the United States? I currently practice Judo and wish I could train in Sambo along with it. Where I live in the PNW we have 0 Sambo groups or schools but like three systema schools. It makes no sense either because I live in Portland which is a fairly large city with a decent amount of Slavic people.


Portland, Oregon?  









						TRAINING PROGRAMS — Team Quest MMA | Mixed Martial Arts Portland | Kickboxing | Jiu Jitsu | Combat Fitness | Kids Martial Arts | Portland's Best MMA Gym
					

team quest mma training programs




					teamquestmma.net
				




Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

